# what you hydronic heating guys know ???



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What do you hydronic heating guys know about Grounfus Alpha pump?? Have a job with oversized boiler and waaay oversized pump when most of the zones are not calling for heat.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

The alpha will probably be too small, you might need a magna, which is a more advanced version of it. How is your system piped? Primary-secondary?


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Instal CBV's (circuit balancing valves) cheaper than swapping over sized pumps


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

A pressure bypass might be the most economical answer.

https://www.wattscanada.ca/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=4591

This is one, but they all make them

Honeywell, Braukmann, Caleffi

Regards


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

All the alpha series pumps are is a standard circulator with an ecm motor. I would try a magna series.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Short cycling..? Or Velocity noise?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the response... this oversized boiler ibtalled in early 70's.. screwed up from the start.. non hydronic experinced plumbers installed.. oversized pump on whenever the switch is on, serving 8 unit apts ( each have own zone valves and some replaced backward) and a air handler.. my suggested replacment would have 3 smaller pumps on properly sized boiler.. but spinning my wheels with this moronic bldg managment believing the forced air company before me.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

How big is the boiler? I just did a job that replaced a '70's vintage boiler with three navien combi's. It was fairly inexpensive and when you use three or more, Navien will send a rep to design the full system for free.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Thanks for the response... this oversized boiler ibtalled in early 70's.. screwed up from the start.. non hydronic experinced plumbers installed.. oversized pump on whenever the switch is on, serving 8 unit apts ( each have own zone valves and some replaced backward) and a air handler.. my suggested replacment would have 3 smaller pumps on properly sized boiler.. but spinning my wheels with this moronic bldg managment believing the forced air company before me.


Even though I don't like them, a pressure bypass might be the easiest and cheapest way.
If they want to spend the dough. I would change up the piping to a primary/secondary to insure the right flow across the boiler and install a Grundfos manga doing the system pump. The air handler would be really easy to have on it's own pump, so get your pump dealer to size on those 8 suites. How big is the boiler 400-600MBH?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> How big is the boiler? I just did a job that replaced a '70's vintage boiler with three navien combi's. It was fairly inexpensive and when you use three or more, Navien will send a rep to design the full system for free.


for the cost of a Navian combi you could install something a little more robust boiler, depending on what the BTU's are.


----------

